# Looking for Madison Wisconsin area trainers or clubs



## Dogguy4 (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi, I live west of Madison and finding a trainer has not been easy. I am hoping to find a trainer to work with me on formal obedience and/or tracking and I could really use some suggestions, thanks!


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi Dogguy - how far are you willing to travel? I can recommend some very good contacts for obedience and other training venues if you are willing to commute to locations between Madison and Milwaukee.


----------



## Dogguy4 (Dec 7, 2015)

That might just work, I would appreciate the info, thank you!!


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Sent you a PM with some links. There are a lot of great people active with their dogs in this area. Hope to see you around.


----------



## Dogguy4 (Dec 7, 2015)

Thank you, WIBackpacker and to the other member that also sent me a PM, apparently I cannot send a PM back to you at this point but I very much appreciate your help and kindness. I will definitely follow up on all suggestions.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

WIBackpacker said:


> Hi Dogguy - how far are you willing to travel? I can recommend some very good contacts for obedience and other training venues if you are willing to commute to locations between Madison and Milwaukee.


Can you send to me too please? Thank you!


----------



## Dogguy4 (Dec 7, 2015)

Bump


----------



## samjham (Sep 16, 2017)

Also looking for a good trainer. We recently bought a pup from My Body Guard Dogs and are very happy with her. We’ve been driving down for puppy classes, which are very good. However, long term 2hours is just too long to drive. I would really like to find something closer to the west side of Madison.

Mainly looking just for good obedience training. Not Schutzhund or anything like that.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

If you don't mind the drive, check out WWCDTC and see if their offerings interest you. It isn't super close to you but it beats going down to IL, and the club building is close to 94. 

You don't have to join the club to train there. If you want more info you can PM me.


----------



## samjham (Sep 16, 2017)

WIBackpacker said:


> If you don't mind the drive, check out WWCDTC and see if their offerings interest you. It isn't super close to you but it beats going down to IL, and the club building is close to 94.
> 
> You don't have to join the club to train there. If you want more info you can PM me.


Thanks for the suggestion, but it’s still about 1.5hours from our house, so it really doesn’t save much time. I’m hoping to find something closer to the west side of Madison.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

I also live in Wisconsin but SE Wisconsin. Any recommendations between Delavan and Milwaukee? Thanks


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

What would you like to train in?

There's a place in Mukwonago that offers a lot of different introductory classes, with instructors that are easy going and welcoming. I've taken agility classes there off and on. Classes are organized, and we were always given printed recap/homework sheets each week to keep the focus on progression. I enjoyed the classes I took there, and I'll probably take my next puppy there for foundation work. 

But - I have not taken obedience classes there so I don't know what the approach is, as far as positive/reward/correction/balance. You could ask to observe a class (before you enroll your dog) and I'm pretty sure they would welcome you to do so. 

The GSD club is in Big Bend, they primarily offer obedience and conformation at this time. Puppy class is free, and you could attend that and see if it is a good fit for you. 

WWCDTC in Ixonia is kinda out of your way, but I like it there. I know they would welcome you to observe classes. Some classes have wait lists, it took me about six months to get into what I wanted, but I don't think that's the case with obedience.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thanks for the info. I am wanting of course socializing, but I have titled 2 dogs in IPO, it’s been 7 yrs and not looking to do IPO but maybe some personal protection and for sure BH. My main objective is high level obedience. I did observe the gsd club in Big Bend, but was not to thrilled with what I saw. I do alot of my own training but need distractions, I will be going to an IPO club but not like I would if I was wanting to compete. 
The place is Mukwonago looks like the one I will check out, very close to home and you can brings toys, or in my case the ball. They also have a TD class which is something I want to do as well as nosework classes. I like to work my dog in drive and some places don’t care for all that type of training in a group setting. 
Thank you so much for the info. 
Can’t wait to get back to training.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Happy to help! 

I hope it ends up being a good fit. There are tons of introductory-type courses around Waukesha County, but the places that really focus on higher level performance or prep for competition (obedience, agility, etc) are fewer and farther between. 

If Nosework interests you, I'd send a PM to @GypsyGhost. She's involved in that network in SE WI and knows some of the people/groups.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thanks, always open to meeting new people and doing stuff with my pup


----------

